# 2009 NodakOutdoors Fantasy Baseball League



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey fellas, it's that time of year again to get this rolling. Tator is looking for competition after winning this league for 3 , yes, 3 years in a row. I need competition ladies!!!!!

For those of you who were in last year, and email has been sent to your email address provided at yahoo. Once we get as many in as possible, we will open it up to new guys from nodakoutdoors who think they know how to play fantasy baseball.

Again, I need some competition, someone, anyone.......I've beaten these children for 3 years now, and I am starting to get bored with em...

Let the trash talk begin!!!

For the new guys, PM me and I can get you the password and ID#

I believe you will need a yahoo email address, so get this taken care of if you don't have one

See you in the War Room

Tator


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

What is the format?

What are the rules?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

roto 5x5


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Well we got most back from last year, so there are a few open spots left for the 2009 Fantasy Baseball League.

Get a yahoo account, and sign up. LIVE online draft will be March 27th Friday night 8 pm. Don't need to be at the live draft as you can pre-rank your players and have the computer draft for you.

good luck

ID# is 182037 and the Password is nodak


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

DRAFT DATE HAS CHANGED TO SUNDAY MARCH 29TH AT 1 PM

THIS SHOULD HOPEFULLY HELP WITH EVERYONE GETTING TO THE DRAFT IF THEY WANT TO BE THERE!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

We have 10 guys already signed up, would like to have 12, but 10 is ok.

2 spots open!!! Draft is Sunday at 1 pm


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Good Luck Everyone.... :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Forgot all about it with the flood and things going on in town here....looking at my team I have a lot of moves to make this year to get into contention.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you and 'in contention' should not be in same sentence


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

.......point taken.


----------

